# What was your first speedcube?



## ianography (Dec 28, 2010)

What was your first speedcube? It has to be a speedcube that is a 3x3 and is not a Rubik's brand. I say this because a Rubik's brand is not really considered a speedcube by most cubers, and it should be a DIY (such as A-V, F-II, Dayan Guhong, etc.). My first speedcube (or atleast DIY) was this piece of junk C4Y Shengen or ShengShou cube.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 28, 2010)

Type A


----------



## BigSams (Dec 28, 2010)

Type A-II with the ridges. Would pop all over the place. What a waste of money.


----------



## Erzz (Dec 28, 2010)

Type A-I. Still use it sometimes.


----------



## AvidCuber (Dec 28, 2010)

Rubik's. No, seriously. I got down to around 28-29 with it, then got an Alpha V. And I still used it as a main speedcube right up there with my Alpha V and F-II when I was averaging around 22-24, until it broke.


----------



## avgdi (Dec 28, 2010)

White Type A-1. The only white cube I ever bought.


----------



## Olji (Dec 28, 2010)

C4U, still love the feel, but the pops makes it bad :/


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 28, 2010)

Haiyan Cube.


----------



## Blablabla (Dec 28, 2010)

Type A (I?). But i disagree about Rubik's not being speedcubes. I can do times amost as fast with my Rubik's brand cube as I can with my FII.


----------



## NeedReality (Dec 28, 2010)

My first "speed cube"* was a Type A-I. I never use it at all anymore because it pops too much and just doesn't feel that great.

*Why do you not consider Rubik's brand cubes to be speed cubes? There are Rubik's DIYs that people use and get respectable times with.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 28, 2010)

Transparent blue C.


----------



## hatter (Dec 28, 2010)

Puzzleproz diy. I haven't solved it in forever...


----------



## GRAN!TE (Dec 28, 2010)

yj 3x3, VGOO1 i think. Its a very good beginners cube, it has every characteristic you'd want in a speedcube except its slow.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 28, 2010)

a2 black


----------



## bluedasher (Dec 28, 2010)

White type A-II DIY


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 28, 2010)

white Rubiks DIY


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Dec 28, 2010)

Black DIY Type A2


----------



## antoineccantin (Dec 28, 2010)

Purple C4y DIY


----------



## ianography (Dec 28, 2010)

NeedReality said:


> My first "speed cube"* was a Type A-I. I never use it at all anymore because it pops too much and just doesn't feel that great.
> 
> *Why do you not consider Rubik's brand cubes to be speed cubes? There are Rubik's DIYs that people use and get respectable times with.


 
you're right, i should've rephrased that. I sorta meant a cube that was a DIY, but I have seen a few rubiks brands that are GODLY.


----------



## izovire (Dec 28, 2010)

white C4U

And how it evolved: White C4U --> White Type C --> White F-II --> Black F-II --> Black Guhong


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Dec 28, 2010)

DianSheng (TypeE)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2010)

Unknown brand chinese white DIY, bought already assembled (I think its QJ becasue it had textured stickers)


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 28, 2010)

I used a Rubik's brand until I was at 35.
I then got a C4Y, and my times didn't change.
I then got a mini Diansheng, and my times went down to 30, back up to 35, and then down to just under 30.
I then got a Type A-I, and my times went down to 27.
I then got a Type A-II (my first speedcube, in my opinion), and my times went down to 23.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 28, 2010)

Storeebought 3x3, it is just as good as my F-II but for the sake of the rules posted by the OP, my first "speedcube" was my white F-II.

Cube history:
Storebought --> White F-II --> White Guhong --> White A-V

I don't like white cubes but that is all that is EVER available when I go to buy cubes... I current rotate using my F-II/Guhong/A-V


----------



## kirby21 (Dec 28, 2010)

type fii


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 28, 2010)

Rubiks.com DIY. It only came with 5 springs, so I had to wait a week while they sent me a new one.


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 28, 2010)

Type A. It was orange.


----------



## fariq (Dec 28, 2010)

A Taiwan made cube named Lepao.


----------



## steph1389 (Dec 28, 2010)

Type a off ebay. Broke it hehe!


----------



## Wickex (Dec 28, 2010)

Type C-II. Really bad lock-ups.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 28, 2010)

White AV, White Dayan Guhong...
I'm new to cubing.


----------



## ninjabob7 (Dec 28, 2010)

Used a very broken-in storebought for 4 years, then got a white Ghost Hand. I used it for a few weeks then my friend gave me a white AV which is still my main.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 28, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> White AV, White Dayan Guhong...
> I'm new to cubing.


I bet there are just a few people in this forum that know some of spanish, being one of those, yuor nickname gave me a huge lol.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Dec 28, 2010)

Type C1


----------



## Felicko (Dec 28, 2010)

Mine is a rubik's store bought, it's my only and main cube. Got my record and average on it(on my sig). Going to get a white guhong.


----------



## Hodari (Dec 28, 2010)

Ultimate Lubix Guhong(also very new but figured if I was gonna get a cube, might as well go right for the best  )


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 28, 2010)

White Old Type A.


----------



## buelercuber (Dec 28, 2010)

White type A1.


----------



## Nestor (Dec 28, 2010)

TiLiMayor said:


> I bet there are just a few people in this forum that know some of spanish, being one of those, yuor nickname gave me a huge lol.


 
 I use that nickname for online FPSs... 
A friend that played Combat Arms also cubed, so I registered with this nick in case he might recognize me (he quit cubing after I joined though).


----------



## mr. giggums (Dec 29, 2010)

Ghost Hand II.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 29, 2010)

F2


----------



## mljonesqwe (Dec 29, 2010)

just got it 3 days ago. White type AV. Absolutely love it and hasn't popped yet


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 29, 2010)

guhong


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 29, 2010)

I got down to 30 with Rubik's, then I used C4Y DIY.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 29, 2010)

UnAbusador said:


> I use that nickname for online FPSs...
> A friend that played Combat Arms also cubed, so I registered with this nick in case he might recognize me (he quit cubing after I joined though).


I would be sort of scared if someone were shooting at me and over his head a sign telling me he is un abusador. quite loling at the same time.

Reading your signature those are almost my own times, just a little lower tough (24.95avg / 20.73single)


----------



## maggot (Dec 29, 2010)

type c-1.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 29, 2010)

Type C (probably not real) off ebay.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine was a white diy I got from ebay. But I did at iowa open get a c2.


----------



## Samania (Dec 29, 2010)

C4U DIY. I keep forgetting to tighten the tensions, so I later face the consequences of random popping.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Dec 29, 2010)

Ghost Hand 2003A


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe it's a Type A-1. It was the 'Type A' being sold on cube4you ~xmas 2008?


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Dec 29, 2010)

My first was a green c4y D.I.Y. kit. I thought it was the best thing ever XD It sucks like no other now...


----------



## kvaele (Dec 29, 2010)

Mine first _real_ speedcube was a dayan guhong.
Cube history:
Storebought->storebought->storebought w/cubesmith stickers (thought it was the best cube ever but now it feels like it has molasses in it)->guhong->ultimate lubix guhong


----------



## sgosiaco (Dec 29, 2010)

White C4U Diy kit now using FII i never really use the C4U diy anymore it pops too much


----------



## Systemdertoten (Dec 29, 2010)

White type-D II.


----------



## Seirup (Dec 29, 2010)

Alpha-V


----------



## Thompson (Dec 29, 2010)

White Rubik's DIY.
It's horrible


----------



## Solrac9 (Dec 29, 2010)

White Guhong, it's amazing.


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 29, 2010)

AV,FII, and guhong i bought them all at once lol.


----------



## David0794 (Dec 29, 2010)

Diansheng and about one week later a c4y DIY.


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 29, 2010)

a Haiyan Memory


----------



## Clayy9 (Dec 29, 2010)

Type A-I.


----------



## The Puzzler (Dec 29, 2010)

Ghosthand. I also found the exact same cube(without the logo) at a store in london when we were there for location. It was $5 and was called,"Professional magic cube"


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 29, 2010)

White Type A-I that I bought off cubefans on eBay. Still got it.


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 30, 2010)

An old white Type A I. Still a pretty good cube and an awesome color scheme. <3


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't care what the OP says, my first speedcube was a Rubik's brand. I got sub-25 with it before getting an F-II, and I only got the F-II because a few pieces on the Rubik's brand were actually falling apart; otherwise I would have kept using the Rubik's.


----------



## pcuber (Dec 30, 2010)

I used a Haiyan Memory but before that a white Rubik's DIY, now I use a Dayan III.


----------



## blakedacuber (Dec 30, 2010)

white type c


----------



## TheMrCodith (Dec 30, 2010)

type c-1


----------



## RozirDemonkillr (Dec 30, 2010)

Well my first was a rubiks brand DIY but if you skip that then it is a GuHong...


----------



## cyoubx (Dec 30, 2010)

DianSheng


----------



## 24653483361 (Dec 30, 2010)

my first and only speedcube is a qj 48mm


----------



## Dawn-Shade (Dec 31, 2010)

My first cube is Rubik's. Then Rubik's DIY.
If you ignore rubik's brand, then i don't have any speedcube because i still use Rubik's DIY for more than a year an achieved sub 20 with it.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 1, 2011)

Rubik's.

Only recently did I get my first real speedcube. A friend gave it to me and I don't even know what it is (she wasn't sure either). Looks like a type A but I'm not sure.


----------



## i am cuber (Jan 2, 2011)

guojia


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 2, 2011)

FII


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 2, 2011)

Ghost Hand II. It's too fast for me now that I modded it and lubed with lubix. It over shoots for me, but I am pretty bad. I average sub 30.


----------



## Logan (Jan 2, 2011)

Rubik's 25th anniversary cube. RIP.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 2, 2011)

*the good one* Type 1-DS YJ 3x3 Luminous green


----------



## da25centz (Jan 2, 2011)

Alpha V


----------



## chicken9290 (Jan 4, 2011)

My first speedcube was a maru, now its my OH cube and i use the Dayan Guhong,


CFOP:single:6.22 AO5:9.21 A012:9.67


----------



## MagicYio (Jan 4, 2011)

Pi-cube, one of the few cubes I could get here.


----------



## tx789 (Jan 4, 2011)

I think it's called ShenEn F-ll 2 I got at NZ Champ last year (2010) it's very loose you can twist corner clockwise or anticlockwise without popping out I piece it also pops because of the looseness


----------



## Verack (Jan 4, 2011)

My first speedcube was an Alpha V. It is still my main cube but I'm planning to get something new since it pops at almost every solve. I had a Rubik's before and i managed to get a 20.xx single record with it. But with the A5 I can get sub-20 =)


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Ghost Hand II. It's too fast for me now that I modded it and lubed with lubix. It over shoots for me, but I am pretty bad. I average sub 30.


 
Big green is sub 30? So is Thom and Feliks?

On topic: A-1 it turned bad after i crazy overlubed it with jigaloo


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 4, 2011)

Haiyan's Haiyan


----------



## Karth (Jan 4, 2011)

My first order online I bought a type A1 and C4U, I never used the A1. The C4U was used for almost a year I STILL love the feel of it the sturdy/unpoppyness.


----------



## Lars (Jan 4, 2011)

Green Limited Edition Type D i used to love it


----------



## Vinny (Jan 4, 2011)

White Ghost hand II. 

Although I can't even call it white. The Ghost Hand is like a gross creamy color, not white.


----------



## goflb (Jan 5, 2011)

ghost hand


----------



## Mike Crozack (Feb 11, 2011)

Type F-I
that cube was sexy :')


----------



## cookieyo145 (Feb 11, 2011)

Edison white with C4u core. Still use it.
EDIT: now i use guhong


----------



## Jedi5412 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sometimes i think my rubiks is better than my C4U DTY at times since the C4U locks like hell


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 11, 2011)

don't know if i posted in this thread before, but my first speedcube was a rubiks brand

don't care what the OP says, that thing was and is a speedcube.


----------



## nat4sail (Feb 11, 2011)

f2, now i use my dayan lingyun, but still use my f2 alot


----------



## aridus (Feb 11, 2011)

Ghost Hand II.
Not DIY but after getting familiar with it I did disassemble, inspect and tension it to my liking.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 11, 2011)

Type-C White Glow in the Dark
I Still use this, saving up for a better cube (Probably a guhong)


----------



## Henrik (Feb 11, 2011)

My first speedcube was a white Rubik's DIY.
Keep in mind that back in 2004/05 Type-A and other brands where not really available, and Rubik's brand was the easiest to get. 
But after that another Rubik's this time a black, and then a Type A.
Remember spedcubes has been worked on and designs have become better, bur for us old cubers, Rubik's where also considered speedcubes!


----------



## LarsN (Feb 11, 2011)

For learning to speedsolve my first cube was an unknown tiled (pillowed tiles, one color was pink) cheap cube that I have never been able to find again. I threw it out when I lost 2 of the tiles, but I remember it as turning fairly well.
Then I got a chrome finish metal cube (real metal) because I couldn't find anything else in stores. The cube is insanely heavy and does poor corner cutting, but you can use WD40 in it  color was hard to distinguis because they were ingraved as a thin lined square and rubed of with use.
Then I eventually ordered an original 25th ani. rubiks cube.


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 9, 2011)

Type A-3. I'm not sure what all this "A-3 F" is about, but when I bought it, it was called Type A3.

And yeah, I agree with NeedReality. I'm pretty sure Yu Nakajima used a Rubik's DIY back in the old days and got very good times with it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 9, 2011)

a2


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 9, 2011)

AV


----------



## Coke (Apr 9, 2011)

Ghost Hand 2 and Ghost Hand 5x5. I got them at the same time for a christmas present when I first got into cubing.


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 9, 2011)

A1


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ghost Hand I


----------



## jrb (Apr 9, 2011)

Haiyan Memory


----------



## Cool Frog (Apr 9, 2011)

Old type A.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 9, 2011)

A white type A from puzzleproz. 

I was using a storebought, the same as a guy from my old platoon, and we was convinced that 50secs was the ultimate limit with LBL. I got this and instantly dropped about 10 secs.

From there I went White Haiyan, Black A III (F?), Black Ghosthand (1 official solve out the box), Black FII, White FII, White Guhong, White Lingyun, White Guhong.


----------



## primecuber (Apr 10, 2011)

F2


----------



## Mike Crozack (Apr 10, 2011)

F1  until it broke a few months later


----------



## cubeflip (Apr 10, 2011)

Type C that I bought from eBay. Still pretty good.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 10, 2011)

Old type A was the ****.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2011)

Purple C4Y DIY


----------



## Kian (Apr 10, 2011)

type A


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 10, 2011)

Alpha I.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 10, 2011)

If a JSK clone counts... Then a JSK clone. It sucked horribly, though (and still does).

Otherwise, a Guhong was my first speedcube.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 10, 2011)

Got an FII and a Dayan Guhong at the same time, both awesome cubes.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 10, 2011)

f-II still my main but I want to try a GuHong


----------



## jakkspeedcuber (Apr 10, 2011)

A type A, but now I use a lingyun


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Rubik's Speedcube (no really, I average around 25seconds) and I'm getting a WeiLong V2 next


----------



## Aussie (Dec 19, 2014)

Qj Pillowed 3x3, if it counts. I bought it because I heard it was a speed cube, but it was awful. If that doesn't count, which it probably doesn't, my 1st speed cube was the Purple Dayan Zhanchi.


----------



## pdilla (Dec 19, 2014)

First ever Speedcube that I bought was a Cube4You DIY Type A back in '09.


----------



## TDM (Dec 19, 2014)

GuHong v2.


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 19, 2014)

Dayan zhanchi


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 19, 2014)

I wanted zhanchi, but ordered stickerless guhong v1 by accident. Not a very good cube for a beginner. Pops...


----------



## Petro Leum (Dec 19, 2014)

guhong v1


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 19, 2014)

Alpha 5

the alpha (literally) and the omega, for me


----------



## TraciAG (Dec 19, 2014)

GuHong v2. I still have it, and it's still one of my favorite and one of (if not the) fastest cubes I own. 

I recently changed the stickers on it from the stock shade and have been hitting a lot of great singles on it because I recognize the shades a lot better.


----------



## MrMan (Dec 19, 2014)

As a lot of person I guess, zhanchi !


----------



## Rocky0701 (Dec 19, 2014)

Stickerless Zhanchi FTW! I still have it, but it's not as good after swapping it's springs with my SS 6x6.


----------



## GotCubes (Dec 19, 2014)

My first was a stickerless dayan zhanchi


----------



## rjcaste (Dec 19, 2014)

My first speedcube was a Moyu Weilong


----------



## JimmyTheCuber (Dec 19, 2014)

My first speedcube was a YJ Sulong.


----------



## Rainbow Flash (Dec 19, 2014)

2 Moyu Weilongs, white and black.


----------



## GuRoux (Dec 19, 2014)

guhong v1 and zhanchi.


----------



## Lid (Dec 19, 2014)

Type A (Before that I had an Rubiks).

After that, A-V -> GuHong -> ZhanChi -> WeiLong -> AoLong -> ???


----------



## AirbusCube (Dec 19, 2014)

Stickerless dayan zhanchi from ebay. Didn't know there were other cubing stores. Then moyu aolong v1


----------



## Ingo (Dec 19, 2014)

Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi, bought in May 2012. It is still a great cube, but i'm not using it anymore.
It has some sentimental value for me and i want it to stay in its actual condition.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Dec 19, 2014)

My first speedcube was a Type A. Followed by Cube4You, Alpha V, Zhanchi, and currently the mini Maru CX3.


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sheng En F-II


----------



## Iggy (Dec 19, 2014)

Zhanchi


----------



## Loneranger5722 (Dec 19, 2014)

My first SpeedCube was a MoYu AoLong V2 stickerless cube! It was super smooth and pretty fast. It's unlubed of course but I got my PB on it so I'm proud!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Dec 19, 2014)

Stickerless Zhanchi>Guhong v2>White Zhanchi>Moyu Aolong>Moyu Weilong>???
for OH its always been 55mm Zhanchi


----------



## Tom606060 (Dec 20, 2014)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> I wanted zhanchi, but ordered stickerless guhong v1 by accident. Not a very good cube for a beginner. Pops...


Thats exactly what happened to me! Did you order from amazon?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 20, 2014)

My first was a guhong v1. V2s are my main now.


----------



## penguinz7 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stickerless guhong V1


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 20, 2014)

This thread lives.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 20, 2014)

Guhong v1


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 20, 2014)

Zhanchi->shuang ren->?!?!??!->aolong->weilong


----------



## lerenard (Dec 20, 2014)

Stickerless Guhong. I replaced it with my Weilong when I realized cubing didn't have to make your wrists sore


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 25, 2014)

SS Aurora, I was amazed at how well it turned when I first got it


----------



## rebucato314 (Dec 25, 2014)

Maru-CX3. (DIY and non DIY) I thought that good cubes are better at the time. (averaged over 30 so yeah...)


----------



## Zero (Dec 26, 2014)

The shengen type F 1 was my first speed 3x3.


----------



## memot68 (Dec 26, 2014)

aolong v1


----------



## dannah (Jan 7, 2015)

i got two at the same time to try out when i was averaging at 1:20 on rubiks brand, i got moyu sulong and dayan zhanchi, and suddenly got a time of 42 seconds with both of them


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ghost Hand.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jan 7, 2015)

rubiks cube lubed with vasoline  then a C4Y, MF8 legend, v-cubes for all the higher order cubes 
wow things have come a long way


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Jan 7, 2015)

Zhhhhhhanchi


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 7, 2015)

stickerless lingyun, anyone?...


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 7, 2015)

Stickerless Zhanchi


----------



## Carbon (Jan 7, 2015)

> stickerless lingyun, anyone?...



No, but it was a DIY lingyun which is till use sometimes!


----------



## STOCKY7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Haiyan's Alpha V. Man what a cube! I used to think it was the **** - then I got the Zhanchi and I was converted.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 8, 2015)

Cube4You speedcube, it turns quite well but it corner cuts like crap, but I won't let it go


----------



## FailCuber (Jan 8, 2015)

Dayan Guhong


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Jan 8, 2015)

Mine was a Dayan Taiyan, I got down to a 30 second average on it.


----------



## GuRoux (Jan 8, 2015)

zanchi and guhong at the same time.


----------



## Me (Jan 9, 2015)

I've done some analytics on this thread:


> guhong: 38
> zhanchi: 20
> rubiks: 10
> c4y: 9
> ...



There are 689 unique words overall, might have missed some models in there, but I think those are the significant ones.
Anyway mine was an old type A from C4Y.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 9, 2015)

Me said:


> I've done some analytics on this thread:
> 
> 
> There are 689 unique words overall, might have missed some models in there, but I think those are the significant ones.
> Anyway mine was an old type A from C4Y.



I'm with you man, i remember those soft feeling plastics and that yellow core of the Type A. Waited like 3 weeks for that cube to ship. The memories


----------



## Seanliu (Jan 10, 2015)

Dayan Zhanchi (not DIY though. None of my cubes are DIY)


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2015)

Type F speedcube. Useless crap, the caps fell off all the time even with paper inside! tbh I prefered my original rubiks brand as first speedcube, with lube and good breaking in it was really fast for some reason.. sub 1 PLL's possible


----------



## SPN (Jan 10, 2015)

Stickerless YJ YuLong for the win! XD


----------



## TDM (Jan 10, 2015)

GuHong v2.


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jan 10, 2015)

A stickers Dayan Zhanchi. I know most people will disagree but I hate that cube. Great at first, but after a few months of use and trying to tension it, it started to be bad and weird feeling, not to mention HORRIBLE POPS.. My Moyu Aolong V1 on the other hand has popped twice since August, both due to my horrible turning. Which is kind of worth the odd corner twist every thousandish solves.



Mozart said:


> Type F speedcube. Useless crap, the caps fell off all the time even with paper inside! tbh I prefered my original rubiks brand as first speedcube, with lube and good breaking in it was really fast for some reason.. sub 1 PLL's possible



I can't barely even sub-2.5 some of my PLLs (N and E perms) On my MOYU AOLONG, I'd never do it on a rubiks brand XD


----------



## ryak2002 (Jan 10, 2015)

dayan Zhanchi


----------



## Dounat (Jan 15, 2015)

YuLong


----------



## nalralz (Jan 15, 2015)

Black Dayan Zhanchi and then a White Dayan Zhanchi. I then got a orange c4y cube, then a black c4y, then a Moyu YJ, then a Moyu Aolong V2. I moght be getting a Gunong V2 soon also.


----------



## jms (Jan 16, 2015)

lerenard said:


> Stickerless Guhong. I replaced it with my Weilong when I realized cubing didn't have to make your wrists sore



Same as. I bought a twin pack of stickerless Guhong v1s from Amazon.

Still like them, but they are not my main cube anymore.


----------



## josh42732 (Jan 16, 2015)

Stickerless Dayan Zhanchi. After playing around with it for a while, my times improved about 20-30 seconds (I had the original Rubik's cube) and I thought that at this rate, I'll have the world record in no time!!! Little did I know.....


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Jan 18, 2015)

My first real speedcube was a Dayan Guhong. I've had dozens of 3X3's since but that first Guhong still holds a spot in my heart.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 18, 2015)

C4Y Speedcube! I still have the package it came in, but the cube itself is long gone.

My next few cubes were a mini Diansheng, a Type A-II, and a mini Type C. I still have those except the A-II.


----------

